# Reasonable Way to Rid Our Birds of Mites/Lice/Flat Flys



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Do any of you get tired of holding others birds with little Red Mites/Lice/Flat Fly's all over them & transfering to my white T-Shirt?.....About 2 yrs. ago I found in Walmart Horse Section a product called Mamma Pro Equine Fly & Mosquito CONCENTRATE. It is 10.00% Permethrin One Quart (32Ozs.). for $12.00. The same concentrate in good Feed Stores cost $32.00-38.00....... I have found Permethin to be the SAFEST insecticide to rid our birds of these critters. I use a small spray bottle like empty Chloraseptic- 6Fl. Oz.(Plainly Marked with Felt Pen what is in it now) for my use. I mix 1 Teaspoon - one Tablespoon to this 6oz. bottle & fill the rest of the bottle with Distilled Water.. I spray once under the Vent Area, & once under each wing & sometimes there feet. The next day there is none of these critters left & will keep them off for a long time. Once in awhile I spray a little in the nest box's, perch's etc.. One of our members had the worst case of Red Feather mites that I have "almost" ever seen in my over 50yrs.in Pigeons. We sprayed these birds & lofts twice & ALL GONE. Purge 3 that I used to use for so many yrs. works great, but cost much more at .65% Permethin & has a smell that I don't like & not as much control as to what I want to spray.....MOST IMPORTANT, as I am crating for a Race/Show, I just make a little dash of spray around the Vent area & no Flat Fly etc. will "STAY" on my Race Birds while in the Race Truck. This is where us that have none of these Parasites get it from!! I know Parrot & Falcon people that spray with this in a mist over the whole bird with seemingly no ill effects.....I read all the time of folks on this site that use Seven Dust, but for me that is a very slow with very little effect way to get the job done, & I believe harder on the birds mentally & the breathing all the dust, not to mention me. Permethrin simply WORKS BEST & NOW. I never like to spray the underside of any bird while on eggs, or young........ Just the simple & reasonable thing I found to share..... Happy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I like the Travipharma Anti-Sect 2000 which is designed specially for pigeons, it has permethrin and biolethrin in it. It works very well, especially on pesky flies. I use it mainly when acquiring new birds, as my birds seem to be pest free. They do bathe alot also and get nice doses of garlic also. I'm sure that helps keep pests away, and works well as a preventive measure.

Being that it is a chemical I use the Antisect only when needed, but I'm sure it is difficult to keep them pest free when they are in contact with other birds.

I would also recommend you try Scatt for the blood sucking mites, as well as other internal pests.

Do you worm your birds anually or bi-annual?


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Treesa, Use whatever ya want, but Permethrin is Permethrin & that is the ingrededint that does the job & will keep the blood sucking mites off as well. A Quart bottle of this concentrate should last an average Racing Pigeon person the rest of there LIFE. The price of gas feed etc. has me looking for more reasonable things alternatives. I have never used Scatt, but would guess that it is Permethrin also. We have up to 3,000 birds on one Trailer hauling our birds to Race Stations. Everyone doesn't take care of these problem pest as you & I do, so we must repel them..... As for worming, I worm at least 3 times a yr. flock treatment, but keep individual tabs for single birds that have been out/lost for a period of time...... Hap


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I went to malathion dip its very fast just diping the birds I could dip 75 birds in no time at all. # table spoons to about 3 gallons of water


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy said:


> Treesa, Use whatever ya want, but Permethrin is Permethrin & that is the ingrededint that does the job & will keep the blood sucking mites off as well.


Scatt will take care of INTERNAL blood suckers, like lung worms, that are not in the digestive track. A topical won't do that.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yipes!


Tressa, tell me more about 'Scatt' please?


Happy, 

...thanks for the Permethrin mentions, as well as where to get it in a good form for a reasonable price...

I have never had any Mite or Lice problems that I was aware of, but it is good to know...

I used to see this in Sparrows a lot, and my method was to seduce the Mites and Lice onto a margainally warmer Heating Pad with a toewll on it, and then to burn or launder the Towell once there were a load of them on it...

re lee, 

I personally really like the smell of Malathion. 

When I was 3, we lived in Palmdale, California, and every evening, or many evenings anyway, really cool looking old 1940s "White" and "Reo" Trucks drove slow with huge wands on each side, spraying Malathion to fight the Mosquitos...and of course, everyone was supposed to stay indoors till way after the fogs had cleared, and I was always anxious to go back out a.s.a.p.

But you could smell it really stongly indoors anyway...


I see the occasional Hippoboscidae, and I just catch them in my fingers and drown them, or in effect 'cook' them to death, in Hot tap Water in-a-cup...

I feel bad about doing that, since I actually like the little flying Lice, but I do not want them to be biteing the Birds, and possibly transmitting illnesses or Viral agents...so...oh well...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> Yipes!
> 
> 
> Tressa, tell me more about 'Scatt' please?
> ...




http://www.allbirdproducts.com/newproductpages/scatt.html


----------

